# One Way Airline Ticket?



## J_Coop (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm from the U.S. and will be staying in Mexico City for 2 months. I'll be flying one-way from Lima. I'd rather buy a one-way ticket so I have more flexibility as to exactly what day I'll be leaving DF back to the States.

Does anyone know if the Mexican customs will give me a problem or allow me in if I do not have proof of departure?

I've experienced this situation before with other countries but not sure if it's an issue in Mexico?

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'd like to buy my ticket very soon.

Thanks!!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

They don't care and don't check


----------



## J_Coop (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Sparks.


----------

